# What car or home audio dsp for home 2.1 channel rig



## juba (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi hope someone can recommend some options for me.

I have recently realised the benefit of dsp in my vehicle by installing audison bit ten D for first entry into dsp . Dyn 240mk2 plus 12” phase aliante, still running dyn passives, Mac amp. 

I now want to implement dsp into my home rig. 
Up till now I’ve been conventional passive speakers and real high quality amps etc.
I come here rather than home audio forums as I can’t work out why more people don’t use the dsp units made for car at home more. 
Admittedly I want to make 2 way active speakers as well as eq plus t/a etc 

I want reasonable performance so I’m thinking Dayton dsp might be bit limited sound quality wise to what I’m used to.
Minidsp the new SHD looks nearly ideal, prob limited by Dirac being a bit auto and processing a little too much. Unit getting up at $1200 usd but prob worth it

Failing that what about the helix’s or audison surely these are fine in home and can be fully configured?


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

I’d recommend a MiniDSP unit with Dirac 2.0. I’ve used DSP in my home theater for years though I didn’t much care for Audyssey though even it was better than what most could do but it was too inconsistent between runs as sometimes it would sound great and other times, not so much. Dirac 1.0 was very nice, Dirac 2.0 is even better. For the home I’d definitely recommend an auto-EQ such as Dirac 2.0 as the results are better than just about what anyone could do except for true experts. Even the experts usually run the auto-EQ first and then tweak to taste. 

‘’I don’t know what you mean by over-processing, I don’t think Dirac 1.0 did that but especially not 2.0.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

I agree about going the miniDSP route:
DDRC24
DDRC22
DDRC88A (Overkill)
SHD
SHD Studio

Just my perspective, but I feel most car audio people will view the DSP as a necessary tool to get optimal sound for the car environment. It’s almost a necessity that we need for the flexibility to manipulate the signal to our vehicles different speaker placements and listening position.

Most home audio folks will view a DSP as an extra variable in the signal chain that could potentially degrade the source signal quality with extra DA conversion. Because of that line of thought, most would rather alter the room or physical speaker placements rather then use DSP.


----------



## juba (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for reply’s helping me get clarity about direction, guess we are lucky these days with choice
Think I have lots to try

I have old school analog crossovers processors to try which i have barely used over years
I should prob try my bit ten in home
Or look to minidsp after that.

I guess I’m just changing from getting satisfaction with traditional purist setups with no processing at home to streaming convenience generally at slightly lower fi but with good integration and bass and enjoying that.

Cheers Geoff


----------

